# America keeping all the best weed for themselves!



## jimmy (Aug 5, 2005)

"The only group to claim to have truly hyper-potent cannabis plants is the U.S. government, which conducts experiments into genetically modifying cannabis. They have never released them to the public."

Green, Greg. The Cannabis Grow Bible. Los Angeles, CA:
Green Candy, 2003.

Just something i thought was interesting.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 5, 2005)

Honestly, I wouldn't want pot any more potent that what I can grow without the gov'ts help.
4 bong rips of my best and you can't walk or talk for awhile, how much more potent do you need?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 5, 2005)

LOL thats da shit ganja


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 5, 2005)

You got that right. Back in the seventies I remember hearing about super strains the Government was growing. We never got that either. But they did let us have the LSD they were making


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 15, 2005)

Who's up for pulling a "rolling Kansas"

and highjacking all that weed...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 15, 2005)

they'll probly shoot you if you try and blame the terrorists


----------

